# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Municipalidad Distrital de Huaranchal Requiere Semilla de Eucalipto, Pino y Tara

## paul1983

La Municipalidad distrital de Huaranchal- Provincia de Otuzco-La Libertad
Requiere semilla de 
Eucalipto (Eucalitus globulus)- 5 kilos
Pino insigne (_Pinus radiata_)- 5 kilos
Semilla de Tara (_Caesalpinia spinosa_)- 10 kilo
Ing Paúl Diaz Plasencia
Gerente de Desarrollo Económico y Gestión Ambiental
Municipalidad Distrital de Huaranchal.
correo: pauldiaz2@hotmail.com; pauldiaz2@gmail.com
celular 949736659Temas similares: SEMILLA DE TARA Municipalidad Distrital de Huaranchal Requiere Semilla de Cafeto VENTA DE PLANTONES DE EUCALIPTO Compro Ramas de Eucalipto Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo

----------


## AGROBOSQUES

Estimado Ing. Paúl, si requiere semillas forestales y de café no dude en llamarnos. Somos una empresa especializada en estas semillas con amplia experiencia nuestros teléfonos: Cl. 942792768 ó Mov.#979920408 ó 064-531818 email: contacto@agrobosquesdeamericasac.com   Renso Moreno Gálvez

----------

